# OLD AGE study room vs MODERN AGE study room. Whats behind them?



## S33K3RZ (Oct 18, 2014)

Old age style ftw imho


----------



## Clyme (Jul 17, 2014)

BlackLion said:


> Hi its me again.
> 
> I was thinking that why this kind of study room makes you feel more at ease and productive than the second image? Whats behind it?
> 
> ...


When studying, I need to be able to engage with the object of learning and experience it on a conceptual level. I need to really focus and connect with it. I need to internalize it, and this often requires some extent of visualization, self-reflection, and other things. I meditate upon that which I study. The second one is unappealing because it's, as @AesSidhe put it, very cold and industrial. I'd rather not exist in some cold, robotic sort of workplace. It's very difficult to feel at ease and comfortable in that environment. The first study room isn't too appealing either though. I hate wooden desks and I absolutely loathe wooden chairs. The lighting is nice though. If anything, I'd prefer to be on a cozy bed with some tea beside me. Small rooms are also great too, as I have less to concern myself with. The fewer things in my immediate environment (with the exception of it not being a completely empty room), the better. It allows me to be comfortable and just focus purely on my learning.


----------

